# Old Pochmann Recognition Tutorial



## chicken9290 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kamaru- Deen Adegbgenga Lawal’s Old Pochmann BLD Memo Page*

(These cases depend on the fact that you orient your cube so that yellow is on top, blue is on front, and the right side is orange)


PIECE ||| SETUP MOVE / undosetup moves

[B1] : F2 D / D’ F2 *bone*
[B4] : F' D / D’ F *bore*
[B5] : D R / R’ D’ *bive*
[B8] : D / D’ *bate*

[G2] : R' F / F’ R *goo*
[G6] : D' / D *gix(G6 plane)*
[G7] : D' R / R’ D *gen*

[O4] : F2 / F2 *(O cases can be memorized by simply thinking of years for example 2004 can be abbreviated 04)*
[O7] ;D2 / D2 
[O8] : F2 R' / R F2

[R1] : R' / R *rone*
[R5] :[no setup moves] 
[R6] : R / R’ *rix*

[W5] : D' F' / F D *wife (wive)*
[W6] : D2 F' / F D2 *wix*
[W7] : D F' / F D’ *wen*
[W8] : F’ / F *wait* 

[Y1] : F / F‘ *yo*
[Y2] : R D' / D R’ *you*
[Y4] : F R' / R F’ *your*

/ = R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R (just a y perm without the F and F’)
B=BLUE, G=GREEN, O=ORANGE, R=RED, W=WHITE, Y=YELLOW

(Below is a video example )


----------



## Erdos (Aug 19, 2011)

That's quite the expensive memo method. 2 syllables per sticker?


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 19, 2011)

Erdos said:


> That's quite the expensive memo method. 2 syllables per sticker?


 
im currently looking for short sounds to replace them. like ba for b


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok i found a way to make it into one word with basic word combination
i will also be posting it in the beginning of this thread



PIECE ||| SETUP MOVE / undosetup moves

[B1] : F2 D / D’ F2 *bone*
[B4] : F' D / D’ F *bore*
[B5] : D R / R’ D’ *bive*
[B8] : D / D’ *bate*

[G2] : R' F / F’ R *goo*
[G6] : D' / D *gix(G6 plane)*
[G7] : D' R / R’ D *gen*

[O4] : F2 / F2 *(O cases can be memorized by simply thinking of years for example 2004 can be abbreviated 04)*
[O7] ;D2 / D2 
[O8] : F2 R' / R F2

[R1] : R' / R *rone*
[R5] :[no setup moves] 
[R6] : R / R’ *rix*

[W5] : D' F' / F D *wife (wive)*
[W6] : D2 F' / F D2 *wix*
[W7] : D F' / F D’ *wen*
[W8] : F’ / F *wait* 

[Y1] : F / F‘ *yo*
[Y2] : R D' / D R’ *you*
[Y4] : F R' / R F’ *your*


----------

